# JSA and temporary work



## Fat Tony (18 Jul 2011)

I'm unemployed > 1 year and might have 2 weeks temporary work coming up? How will this affect my dole and by welfare benefits? If I sign off for the two weeks will I lose the opportunity to avail of back to work schemes etc. as I am hoping to start my own business in the next few months...


----------



## sykes2009 (27 Mar 2013)

*How did this work out?*

Hi, I am currently in the same predicament. I am due to start temporary work for no more than 2 weeks, However, I have applied for an internship position. How does this affect your eligibility for the internship or starting your own business.


----------



## pudds (27 Mar 2013)

Fat Tony said:


> I'm unemployed > 1 year and might have 2 weeks temporary work coming up? How will this affect my dole and by welfare benefits? If I sign off for the two weeks will I lose the opportunity to avail of back to work schemes etc. as I am hoping to start my own business in the next few months...



You will have to sign off for the two weeks and when restarting your claim bring in any payslips with you to dole office in order to see if your wages have put you over the means level.



> *Short-term employment or training*
> 
> The Department of Social Protection operates a fast-tracking system  for people who sign off a jobseeker's payment to take up work for a  short period (up to 4 weeks) or to go on a short training course (up to 8  weeks).
> 
> ...


----------



## eastbono (27 Mar 2013)

sykes2009 said:


> Hi, I am currently in the same predicament. I am due to start temporary work for no more than 2 weeks, However, I have applied for an internship position. How does this affect your eligibility for the internship or starting your own business.


This will not affect you eligibility for an internship or back to work enterprise allowance as the claims will link. Its quite possible that your claim will only be payment suspended as the temporary work is only for 2 weeks. You will not have to bring in payslips for the 2 weeks worked as this will have no affect on your means.


----------



## TEDTUK76 (1 Jul 2019)

eastbono said:


> This will not affect you eligibility for an internship or back to work enterprise allowance as the claims will link. Its quite possible that your claim will only be payment suspended as the temporary work is only for 2 weeks. You will not have to bring in payslips for the 2 weeks worked as this will have no affect on your means.




Can you advise what happened- what did you need to bring to sw as im in the same position now


----------

